# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng tiệc cưới 72 hà giác - Nhà hàng ở Kon Tum

## Meoluoi9x

_Những ai đã đến tham dự tiệc cưới tại nhà hàng 72 Hà Giác vào buổi tối hẳn không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước một không gian rộng lớn thoáng mát và không thiếu phần lãng mạn, được tạo ra bởi những ảnh đèn lung linh cũng đủ làm lòng người xao xuyến…_



Quả thực đây là chốn lý tưởng để các cặp tình nhân tận hưởng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc thiêng liêng.


Các cặp đôi lựa chọn tại nhà hàng 72 Hà Giác còn vì yêu sự khoáng đạt của không gian, sự sang trọng của nội thất, hài hoà của âm thanh, ánh sáng và màu sắc, đăc biệt là sự thanh lịch và chuyên nghiệp của cả một ekip nhân viên tại đây


Nhà hàng 72 Hà Giác tạo nên sự khác biệt cho riêng mình bằng cách bố trí các mảng không gian khác nhau. Hơn nữa, cùng với một thực đơn phong phú, nhà hàng 72 Hà Giác giúp bữa tiệc cưới của bạn thêm phần ý nghĩa.


Bên cạnh đó, sự góp mặt của những món ăn độc đáo, hội tụ trong đó tinh hoa của ẩm thực Á – Âu và đậm đà hương vị dân tộc cũng khiến tiệc cưới của bạn thêm hoàn hảo.


Nhà hàng còn nhận tổ chức tiệc cưới sang trọng, lịch sự với rất nhiều ưu đãi tùy theo số lượng bàn đặt: Tháp Champagne, bánh cưới 5 tầng, ban nhạc, vũ đoàn, hoa cho mỗi bàn tiệc, pháo bông chào mừng, quà tặng cho đôi uyên ương…





> *NHÀ HÀNG TIỆC CƯỚI 72 HÀ GIÁC*
> 
> ĐC: 56 Đào Duy Từ TP.Kon Tum
> ĐT: 0606 285 919 - 0935 575 567
> Email: nhahang72hagiac@yahoo.com



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Kon Tum* - *tour du lich Kon Tum*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Kon Tum click vào *du lịch Kon Tum* - *du lich Kon Tum*

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng này cũng to rộng và đẹp đó chứ

----------

